# Blue gave out.



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

Blue died. i had just got her on steroids for the ear infection. 
i looked in the cage and she was lieing on her side and Feeble was sleeping on her back...i thoguht she was dead too. on closer inspecteion of takin blue out i saw she had had half her face eaten. 

i guess i will get some people mad about still keeping them together...but Blue was doing better and they really didnt like being alone. 

but i feel sick right now.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

